

HTC One(M8) - mergy
http://www.htc.com/us/smartphones/htc-one-m8/

======
mergy
I'm still happy with the M7 version and CyanogenMod. I do like the metal case
and build quality of the M7. It's nice to see they are keeping that and
improving on it.

